

UX Developer is a misleading and potentially damaging job title   - muriithi
http://www.andybudd.com/archives/2012/01/ux_developer_is_a_misleading_and_potenti/

======
bri3d
I don't understand the point in getting frustrated with someone calling
themselves something you don't agree with - it'll always happen, and it's
trivial to ignore. The cocky and obnoxious amongst your friends (or the people
you follow online) will always pretend they're something they're not,
especially when it comes to job titles.

To boot, I've met quite a few self-proclaimed "UX developers" who fill a very
useful niche - they're people with training and experience in the UX field who
have also taught themselves enough development to handle HTML, CSS, and basic
DOM-manipulation JS duties without adding a burden to the rest of the
development team.

Job titles are only a very loose guideline - if you're hiring, interview
people to find out what they mean by their "title." If you're getting hired,
interview your interviewers to find out what they want out of your title.
Otherwise, just ignore it. It's so vague that it's never useful.

